# Relocating hanging fixture with swag kit?



## tony1853 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi all, 

We are relocating our kitchen table. There is a hardwired hanging light fixture above the table. We want the fixture to hang centered over the table is it does now...

We are only moving the table about foot or so, so I was thinking of installing a hook in the ceiling and "swagging" it over. 

I'm concerned with just how much weight the ceiling/ceiling hook can accommodate...any ideas? This is not a massive fixture - I have no idea what it weighs, but a similar fixture I saw on a website weighs 30 lbs...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

With that amount of weight, I would want to hit a stud or install blocking above the sheetrock to provide the needed support.
Ron


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Definitely agree with Ron. Swag that fixture over to a hook screwed deeply into a ceiling joist or blocking only and adjust the table location slightly to center it.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Yep, definitely don't rely on a toggle bolt through the drywall. It could be a rude interruption to a good meal.....


----------



## tony1853 (Jan 5, 2009)

thanks for all of your replies...maybe we can just ditch the fixture and get hi-hats installed...:thumbup:


----------

